# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  النائب الاسبق مروان سلطان يخوض الانتخابات

## الحصن نيوز

اعلن النائب الاسبق مروان حامد سلطان عن تشكيل قائمة متكاملة لخوض الانتخابات النيابية عن الدائرة الثالثة في العاصمة عمان حيث ان اسماء الشخصيات التي تضمنتها القائمة معروفة بامتلاكها خبرة واسعة في خدمة المجتمع مما يجعلها محل ثقة الناخبين في عمان وفي الدائرة الثالثة بشكل خاص.
مروان حامد سلطان وقائمته المتكاملة التي انتظر اعلانها الجميع والقادمة من ساحات العمل الميداني والتي يحظى اعضائها بقواعد شعبية واسعة، ستقلب موازين وحسابات الدائرة الثالثة المعروفة بدائرة الحيتان، وتغير من معادلة العملية الانتخابية فيها. وتضم القائمة الشخصيات التالية اسمائهم:
النائب الاسبق مروان حامد سلطان المحامي الدكتور ايهاب جمال وشاح السيد "محمد بهجت" نعيم منكو السيد مازن خضر الهشلمون المحامي نبيل حنا خلف حدادين/ المقعد المسيحي السيد محمود عدنان كلمات/ المقعد الشركسي/ الشيشاني المهندسه نوليفر علي ابو اربيحه/ مقعد الكوتا النسائية
-



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

